# Italian road mirror



## CHAOTICMESS (Nov 9, 2004)

Has anyone tried the Italian road mirror sold on ebay? It fits on the end of the bar. I have tried the kind that wraps around the shifter (sux!) and the sunglass type. I find I am always messing with both of the two during rides. The Italian looks like a great idea. (less adjusting) Thanx for the replys


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Yeah...*



CHAOTICMESS said:


> Has anyone tried the Italian road mirror sold on ebay? It fits on the end of the bar. I have tried the kind that wraps around the shifter (sux!) and the sunglass type. I find I am always messing with both of the two during rides. The Italian looks like a great idea. (less adjusting) Thanx for the replys



I have one and I really like it. I hate looking over my shoulder when I'm on a narrow road and there's a ditch on one side and drivers in a big hurry on the other. The mirror works great but you need to know two things - objects are larger than they appear, and it's a b***h to get the thing in the exact right location. But once you get it placed, it's out of the way and a real nice thing to have.


----------



## clank (Sep 2, 2004)

bc165 said:


> I have one and I really like it. I hate looking over my shoulder when I'm on a narrow road and there's a ditch on one side and drivers in a big hurry on the other. The mirror works great but you need to know two things - objects are larger than they appear, and it's a b***h to get the thing in the exact right location. But once you get it placed, it's out of the way and a real nice thing to have.



Sounds interesting. Does the mirror have a name?


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

Is there a link. Im tired of looking thru ebay.


----------



## CHAOTICMESS (Nov 9, 2004)

*Just,,,,*



jtompilot said:


> Is there a link. Im tired of looking thru ebay.


Just go to Ebay and type in italian road mirror and it pops up.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Safety Geek!!*



CHAOTICMESS said:


> Has anyone tried the Italian road mirror sold on ebay? It fits on the end of the bar. I have tried the kind that wraps around the shifter (sux!) and the sunglass type. I find I am always messing with both of the two during rides. The Italian looks like a great idea. (less adjusting) Thanx for the replys


That's me. Currently riding with a take a look and the Italian. The trick to a take a lok is getting your helmet properly situated on your head. If I have my helmet tipped back just a little instead of eyebrow level, the TAL is not as effective. 

The ITL mirror, I usually hear the car or check the mirror or look to confirm. From an image standpoint I still like the TAL. You get a good image to your rear, ITL not real clear like the TAL. Not sure if I'm putting it on my new bike or not. I'm using a wide strip of velcro to hold the ITL in place.

Picked up a rear brake light that activates when you apply your rear brake. It also has several different modes of flashing to steady when brake applied. Has a small switch that attaches to the brake cable that pinches to complete the circuit when braking. As it always seems when riding with people you are not real familiar with, it might help prevent an accident in close quarter riding. Gonna ride with it this year just to see what type of reaction I'll get, I'm thinking it will be positive. Clips on and off as situation dictates.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

CHAOTICMESS said:


> Has anyone tried the Italian road mirror sold on ebay? It fits on the end of the bar. I have tried the kind that wraps around the shifter (sux!) and the sunglass type. I find I am always messing with both of the two during rides. The Italian looks like a great idea. (less adjusting) Thanx for the replys


I have a pair that I am going to try as soon as the weather gets warmer. I would use them for racing since I don't have the guts to wear a real mirror racing.

I have tried a similar bar end mirror and found it to be nearly worthless. Things are too far away and your arm covers the mirror in at least one position. I've found all bar mirrors only to be good for checking before a manuver. With a Take-A-Look, I look constantly, and know what is around me at all times just like I do in a car. If safety is really your consideration, the long Take-A-Look is the only answer I have found. I would rather come up behind someone (on my bike or in my car) with a Take-A-Look and headphones than with no phones and any other mirror.

TF


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*Third Eye Works for Me*



CHAOTICMESS said:


> Has anyone tried the Italian road mirror sold on ebay? It fits on the end of the bar. I have tried the kind that wraps around the shifter (sux!) and the sunglass type. I find I am always messing with both of the two during rides. The Italian looks like a great idea. (less adjusting) Thanx for the replys


I use something called the "Third Eye," which mounts directly into the end of the bar. Works very well for me. It:
1) Never gets out of adjustment
2) Is easy to install -- pull the bar-end plug out and put the mirror in
3) Has no blind spots that I have found, so works great in traffic
4) Works when you're on the hoods as well as in the drops
5) Lets you take a glance -- and those behind you will never know
It's not small - about 3" in diameter. So maybe it's a Fred item - but a number of my club members keep asking about it.


----------



## HeronTodd (Feb 7, 2004)

[Franco rips off his rear-view mirror and throws it aside] 
Franco: The first rule of Italian driving. What's-a-behind me, does not-a-matter. 

Gumball Rally, 1976


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm considering getting one of these bar-end mirrors:
1. Italian road bike mirror (http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Listings/Mirror.htm)
2. Sprintech (http://www.biketiresdirect.com/productdetail.asp?p=SPRBM&tnum=2276227&c=3033205)

Has anyone compared the two?

My bars are rotated up a bit to get the hoods higher, so the ends of the drops are pointed somewhere between the crank and rear hub, instead of straight back. Do either of these mirrors have sufficient adjustability to work with my handlebar orientation?

If I install a bar-end mirror on the left side, does this mean I shouldn't lay the bike down on that side? I'd hate to have to lay the bike down on the drive side


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*I've not compared directly,*



serpico7 said:


> I'm considering getting one of these bar-end mirrors:
> 1. Italian road bike mirror (http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Listings/Mirror.htm)
> 2. Sprintech (http://www.biketiresdirect.com/productdetail.asp?p=SPRBM&tnum=2276227&c=3033205)
> 
> ...


But I'm using the Sprintech on 2 bikes. It's larger and more adjustable than the other one. It is plenty adjustable to work with your bar position, but I've heard that the other one has limited adjustability. 

The Sprintech mirror also easily swings away far enough to allow you to lay the bike down on that side. I use them on both sides, but a lot of people use it only on the left.

Here's another thread on the same topic. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=70016


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

JCavilia said:


> The Sprintech mirror also easily swings away far enough to allow you to lay the bike down on that side.


It swings away? I thought it was tightly snugged to the end of the bar?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*ball-and-socket*



serpico7 said:


> It swings away? I thought it was tightly snugged to the end of the bar?


The base portion, with the socket, goes snugly into the bar end. The ball, with mirror attached, then plugs in. It has a fair range of motion (I'd say 25-30 degrees off center in any direction), is easy to adjust on the fly, but (at least in my experience) stays pretty well where you put it and doesn't vibrate too much. Here are pictures, disassembled and installed:


----------



## tornado (Nov 26, 2004)

I have the Italian one. It has almost no adjustment since it's under the bar tape. The end of the bar needs to be very close to parallel to the road for it to work to its maximum. That said, I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for info JCavilia and tornado. Sounds like the Sprintech is better suited for my needs.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*I would say go with the sprintech*

I have the Italian job, it is fine once you get it positioned and there is the problem. You decide to adjust your bars for some reason (me) back to square one. And you have to get the horizon adjusted below 50% of the mirror to be effective, getting it set is frustrating, ball and socket for me very soon.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

I have the Italian the OP mentioned and I am happy with it. Once you get it in place it doesn't move around that much. Just a minor adjustment once in a while. Because the objects are reduced I find it is better for seeing cars (because they are much larger) than identifying riders behine me in a group.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

Lone Gunman said:


> I have the Italian job, it is fine once you get it positioned and there is the problem. You decide to adjust your bars for some reason (me) back to square one. And you have to get the horizon adjusted below 50% of the mirror to be effective, getting it set is frustrating, ball and socket for me very soon.


Thanks LG, that seals the deal for me.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

One more question on the Sprintech ball-and-socket type mirror. I'm thinking about getting both right and left sides, but when in group rides, only need the left side mirror (when riding alone, I tend to stay on one-way roads, so need the right side mirror as well). Is it easy to remove and re-install the mirror when needed?

It seems like I could just leave the socket portion in the bar end, and then install and remove the ball portion with mirror as needed.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Exactly right*



serpico7 said:


> It seems like I could just leave the socket portion in the bar end, and then install and remove the ball portion with mirror as needed.


You can do that easily. I lube the ball with water when installing. Slips in easily, but holds tight when the water dries.

You will get both sides, as they are sold in pairs. I just leave both on all the time, but I've seen people riding with just one.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

JCavilia said:


> You can do that easily. I lube the ball with water when installing. Slips in easily, but holds tight when the water dries.
> 
> You will get both sides, as they are sold in pairs. I just leave both on all the time, but I've seen people riding with just one.


Thanks JC. Gonna get them and get Fred-ified.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Here's lookin' behind ya, kid*



serpico7 said:


> Thanks JC. Gonna get them and get Fred-ified.


Though I find most of Satchel Paige's bits of advice to be profoundly wise, in this instance I can't agree with, "Don't look back. Something might be gaining on you." 

However, I find myself more and more inspired by this one:

"Age is a question of mind over matter. If you don’t mind, it doesn’t matter."


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

I bought the Sprintech based on the comments in this thread and am very pleased with them. They take some getting used to compared to the mirror that I was using (objects are closer than they appear!), but they do the job and reduce the "geek factor" by about 99%, if that matters to you. They are also more stable on rough roads than a strap on mirror.

B21


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

stab stab...lets add a sharp glass piece right where your foot might come unclipped and slam into...i think i'll take the ditch over the 1.25inch puncture wound in my thigh...


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Mr_Snips2 said:


> stab stab...lets add a sharp glass piece right where your foot might come unclipped and slam into...i think i'll take the ditch over the 1.25inch puncture wound in my thigh...


You win! That is the all-time, worst excuse for not using a mirror that I have seen yet - and I have seen some really bad ones. - TF


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Uh, no*



Mr_Snips2 said:


> stab stab...lets add a sharp glass piece right where your foot might come unclipped and slam into...i think i'll take the ditch over the 1.25inch puncture wound in my thigh...


Not an issue, at least with the Sprintech. They're plastic, not glass. And the rubber ball-and-socket mount detaches pretty easily, so if you hit the thing with enough force to even cause a bruise, it would pop right out, leaving in the bar end only a soft rubber plug.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

Mr_Snips2 said:


> stab stab...lets add a sharp glass piece right where your foot might come unclipped and slam into...i think i'll take the ditch over the 1.25inch puncture wound in my thigh...


The rationalizations people will resort to in order to justify not having a mirror are unbelievable.


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm not apposed to mirrors guys. But from the way it looked to me, it seems like a something solid in the end of your bar. Plus, whats so bad about looking back over your shoulder? i mean really?


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*You shouldn't talk with your mouth full*



Mr_Snips2 said:


> stab stab...lets add a sharp glass piece right where your foot might come unclipped and slam into...i think i'll take the ditch over the 1.25inch puncture wound in my thigh...


of shiiiiit. And if I wanted to hear from an arse, i'd fart. Seriously, where did you come up with this conclusion? Those mirrors are rubber encased on the edges Einstein, for safety purposes.


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

YEah, i just saw the pics up top of the pivot. I see now...disregard that one...sry


----------



## CHAOTICMESS (Nov 9, 2004)

*OMG,, its the Italian road mirror,,,,,......*

Wow, the thread lives on!! After using the Italian rm for about a year I decided its ok. I find myself mostly looking over my shoulder as apposed to using the mirror. Dialing it in for me has been a pain in the arse but I still have it on my cross/commuter. Its nice to see the DUMMYS (auto commuters) coming at you. Taking it off soon for cx training in the atv trails. The mirror fell off the base last week but I reglued it. I do not think it was intended for singletrack use!! DUH Road and mud iz a great mix!!


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

I've been using the Italian road mirrors on both sides for about two years now. They work really well. Between seeing if I've dropped my wife on the flats, a friend on a climb, or am about to passed by an 18 wheeler on a zero shoulder coastal route, I use em all the time.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Sprintech mirror*



JCavilia said:


> You can do that easily. I lube the ball with water when installing. Slips in easily, but holds tight when the water dries.
> 
> You will get both sides, as they are sold in pairs. I just leave both on all the time, but I've seen people riding with just one.


JC, when installing the mirror, are you able to insert the socket portion far enough into your bar such that the socket is flush with the bar end, or does the last flange go flush with the bar end? I managed to push it in until that last flange was flush with the bar end, and even tapping with a mallet didn't drive it in further. If it's designed to go all the way in, then I probably need to trim some of the bar tape that overlaps the bar end.


----------



## kgg (Apr 28, 2003)

HeronTodd said:


> [Franco rips off his rear-view mirror and throws it aside]
> Franco: The first rule of Italian driving. What's-a-behind me, does not-a-matter.
> 
> Gumball Rally, 1976


Indeed - that is the rule for Italian driving - but only in the city. If you're driving on the autostrada you'd better pay attention to what's behind you because it may come up awfully fast.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*You got it right*

The large flange does not go inside the bar; it goes flush against the end of the tube.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Sprintech mirror*

Love the mirror. Objects are a lot closer than they appear, but once I get used to that, I can see that I won't want to ride without it.


----------



## fishface87 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes I bought it could not get it to adjust right then the mirror fell off from over adjusting then ripped it off my bike. Waist of cash for me but good luck.


----------

